# P.3s?



## demo9rider (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys i have been looking at the specialized P.3s lately and just was wondering a few things about them. What is your opinon on them? Do you like the newer style or do you like the older style like the 05 P.3? Just wondering which one people like more or think is better?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have never ridden one to be totally honest, so I can't give a review on it. I do not like specialized's reputation too much, but they have been very kind to a friend of mine, so I guess it's hit or miss with them. From a pure looks stanpoind, I'd say the older style was pretty dope looking. Especially the '05 with the white and camo fork and spray paint like decals.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

a few of my friends have the 06' P.3's, and they love em. the right amount of oil in the fork is usually not right, so you might have to fix it to your personal liking. all in al, they seem like great bikes. and the fact that they can be converted to ss is a plus if you're not to fond of geared bikes.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I like the '05 and earlier models but I'm a little biased.



















Frame- '04 Specialized P3, size - Long 
Fork- '05 Marz DJ1
Headset-Dia-Comp Mallet
Stem-Thomson 50mm
Bar-Bontrager Crow Bar 1"rise
Grips-Oury bmx, purple=free grips
Brake lever-Altek Sharktooth 
Cable-long ass cable for those barspins I'll never do
Brake-Avid BB7 6" rotor
Crank-Raceface Turbine 5 bolt 32t ring
Bash-E13 supercharger
BB-hunk o'junk that came with frame
Pedals-Sun Zuzu's pedals
Seatpost-cheap p.o.s.
Seat-circa 1996 Selle Italia Homegrown oem saddle
Chain-Sram 8spd
Ghetto SS conversion 16t removed from disected 7spd cassette with green cassette spacers 
Wheelset-Sun S.O.S. laced to a DT Swiss 240 Rr and Scott 20MM Ft
Tires-Maxxis 26x2.4 Hollyrollers

I've put a ft brake on since the pics, bb7 with another rear Altek lever flipped upside down(the results of a so-so warrenty experience 5 years ago,broke a ft lever got a rear as replacement).


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*meh*

there okay.i rode one for a while and i have no complaints. i like the old style better. the new ones paint job is cool,but thats about it, they are losing there luster a bit. they spin really easy, but then again mine only weighed 23-24lbs.


----------



## bobo888 (Sep 10, 2006)

i have a p.2 and it has the same frame and fork as the three
i really like the new ones more then the older ones becaus much shorter stays lower standover
but if you are willing to dish out that much for a p.3 (they are like 1,700 right?) i would got for a santa cruz jackal.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Personally I like the p1, ss, pimpin.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> Personally I like the p1, ss, pimpin.


right on!!! i got the 04'. my lbs still had some left over last feb, so i picked one up. i've made some changes, but all in all its a great bike.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i also like the old style frames They seem really solid, I rock my 2001 P.3(yeah it's almost an antique) haha


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I love my P3. I raced BMX back in the days and I never converted to MTB because I couldn't find a bike that 'felt' right. I bought mine immediately after test riding it because I knew it was the one. I like the compact geometry and the blocky top tube gives it a mean look.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

P3s are radness. Check the P in the air... here's an attempted nac that turned into an opposite-table-one-foot-thing...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

The 04-05 were better I think. The 06's are probably better for stuff that requires more standover, but they don't ride so nicely . . .


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an '05 P.2 and I LOVE IT!!! The bike store i bought it at didn't assemble it right, but the frame is amazing. Its nice beefy butted aluminum. The components it came with were ok, but may need some upgrading. Great bike.


----------



## demo9rider (Mar 10, 2006)

THanks for the opinons. If anyone else has an opinon feel free to give it. make sure tell me what year P.3 you are talking about please. thanks


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

p bikes are great for the price. I personally ride an 03 p.2 and test rode my friends 06 p.2. Of course the p.3s will be the same except spec'ed better. The geometry keeps getting better over the years. Specialized dealers are everywhere so try testing one.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

P bikes totally rock. had mine for quite a while. as far as frames are concerned, I really think the 03-05 frames were a lot better. not only were they easier to obtain (cheaper in $$$ ) but they also were very bombproof. I ride mine pretty hard. not only that, but it was used one day for whistler. but I wasnt hitting intermediate or biginner trails on it. 

P. series takes it all, and loves it  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I've ridden 03/04/05/06/07 P bikes and the new style ones are the best. They are more manuverable. Be sure to get the long, the short is made for gnomes and there's no toe room.


----------



## freebird79 (Feb 16, 2005)

*my p2 for sale.*

I have an '04 p2. Looks just like the one above except it has a brand new blackspire chainguide/bashring on it, and a special bolt on the heasdset that allows you to run your front brake cable through it... so you can barspin/tailwhip. and lock on grips.

I'm selling it to buy a fork for my other bike..

anyone interested? 
make me an offer...


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

nice table nac 1 footer


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

I have an 04 P3 frame forsale with headset, easton seat post and clamp. $200 plus shipping email or PM for details. It was chemically stripped and powder coated black in Feb 05


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

me like! Too bad me have no money . . . besides, I'm looking to buy a used .243 from someone when they get a new frame.


----------



## Kale_06 (Mar 13, 2006)

here is my old 2005 p3, wish i had of kept the frame and built up a little dj bike to go with the fully..


----------



## Bmxjosh (Nov 7, 2015)

New member, old thread! Any of these older aluminum p bikes still for sale? I've been bouncing back and forth between a 17" cc and a dirt jumper. Just recently rode a 2005 large p bike, and decided it is pretty much a good balance between the two. I had a trade worked out, and now can't get the guy to respond... It's the frame I want, and I've been searching for one! Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------

